# لماذا عجز السلفيون عن فهم كاميليا شحاتة ؟



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## sparrow (1 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههه
بامانه تحفه
معبر جداا عن حالهم بجد


----------



## نونوس14 (1 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*صدقنى عندك حق*
*ميرسى ع الصورة مايكل*


----------



## marcelino (2 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههه عسل
*​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (2 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههه بجد ال عمل الكاريكاتير هو ال فاهمهم


----------



## كوك (2 أبريل 2011)

_*ههههههههههههه*_




_*جامده اوى دى *_

_*مايكل*_

​


----------



## انريكي (2 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههه

بجد تحفة

شكرا مايكل


----------



## مريم12 (2 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
تحفة
ميرررسى مايكل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههه 
تحفة ميرسي مايكل​


----------



## Bent Christ (2 أبريل 2011)

جامده جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
تسلم ايدك كوكو​


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أبريل 2011)

*ميرسي ع مروركم

نورتووني​*


----------

